# I like I found my breeder (IL)



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news. Can't wait to see pictures when you get the little guy/girl settled in


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.ecoexotics.net/Eco_Exotics/Home.html
They are local too me. Just got off the phone with Shari which is the wife. Super nice!
She will have some ready next week (Jan 17th). She also has a bunch of Albino Hedgehogs for sale for 75 dollars each. They do all the own breeding so its not a wholesaler. I plan to go and visit some next week. They are breeding the darker colors but have a few pinto.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats! Great to know getting a new hedgie (FINALLY) worked out for you  hope your knew hedgie is amazing. be sure to post pics!


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

cant wait to see them! hope i can visit them on tuesday then go back and pick it up friday. that should give me enough time to all the cage set up


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

trust me i will. im looking at getting a little guy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm excited for you!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They sure do have ALOT of different species not to be a wholesaler.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> They sure do have ALOT of different species not to be a wholesaler.


I agree with Larry. People selling that many species are always questionable.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

I asked her. she said that they breed their own hedgehog because they dont trust others.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya... but breeding 15 different species is a little pushing it.................That's a large load of animals to breed yourself, and to be able to give them all the individual care needed...............Most have enough trouble just watching over the breeding of a single species and giving them the care they need........

But anyways, when you visit on Tues, will it be by appointment? If so, I personally would show up half hour to 1 hour early, just say you misjudged traffic. And then hope there weren't other viewings prior to you. 
Or, if all their animals are kept in different rooms, ask to see the other animals. It can give you better judgement on how the animals are cared for.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm just wondering...didn't you say just recently that you couldn't afford a hedgehog because your car broke down? Have you got at least $300 put away already for vet costs?


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

i know its odd. One of my two jobs pays once a month. So rather than getting small amounts every once in a while its one large sum. I truly hate it! I got paid on tuesday for decembers month. I looked and the amount was bigger than i expected. I talked to the boss and he said that he sneaked in a few extra hours as a christmas bonus. Also, now that i got my raise and more hours at my second job im rolling in extra cash. Some guys at my second job heard of my misfortune and gave me tips for when i did something for them. I think i am going to get my car to catch fire more often :mrgreen: 

As for the breeder. I have to call monday to set up a time for tuesday. There are about 45mins away so i plan to leave an hour and half early just in case. I will get out how they breeder and take care of the other species too. (Thanks for the tip) I will report on that when i get back from them.


----------

